# What's with the Hondas?



## BlackMagician (May 18, 2008)

Seems like there were lots more Hondas here this year? What's with all the non VAG?


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

They know that VAG's have the better events.


----------



## Heyitsme2003 (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree.. i thought this was a vag show..i see a lot of non-euro cars at other shows (h2o) id like just one show to be completely vag. :screwy:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

I saw like 4


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

:laugh:

But really, he was part of the group that was in my cabin and was a previous owner of VW/Audi cars


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Well some of these guys are friend or used to have dubs and they like to hang and look at the cars.


----------



## ArrEss4 (Oct 3, 2011)

I personally dont like hondas but seriousley looking at GTI and Jettas on coils and knock off wheels or even nice wheels ets old.. its cool and all but i dont mind seeing other cars either and different styles VW dudes tend to all stick to the same **** its at least nice to see on other cars..why you complaining more the merrier and more fun partying


----------



## lauren. (Mar 26, 2009)

lol gtfo some of the non-vag cars were the nicest **** there.


----------



## LMOTY (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't forget the miata killing the mountain. Gotta respect them wanting to be a part of this event. It has went from 150 cars 6 years ago to 2000+. People wanna see what that's about.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

it's the "look at me i'm cool, i'm an outcast" idea - which in the end is fail.

we need to recruit enough VAG drivers to fill up the hotels so none are left for these guys.

i don't go to honda events, for good reason :laugh:

someone said that rice was thrown at some of their cars hahahaha. 

apparently some of them were total f--sticks. including the guy with the matte black subaru with the Jack Daniels style logo on his hood at the Dorf.


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

lauren. said:


> lol gtfo some of the non-vag cars were the nicest **** there.


this


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

While not exactly a Honda fan, I'm not totally against the fact that some people at SoWo don't drive a VAG car to the event (such as girlfriends, guys who used to have a VW/Audi/etc, friends of VAG guys, or even people whose VAG car decided to not cooperate and so they had to drive their non-VAG car instead). However, trying to get as much attention as possible by revving the hell out of your Miata constantly? Um... dude buddy, you do realize you're at a VW/Audi show, surrounded by VW/Audi people, and you're driving a Mazda Miata, right?


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't have a problem with non-VAG cars being in town, but I don't think they should be in the show. It's well known this is a show for VAG, not Japanese or anything else. I don't dislike them, but this is our community, our show. My wife didn't understand last year why so many BMWs were there, but at least they were Euro.


----------



## ssR32 (May 16, 2012)

I didn't mind that they were there but there were 2 S2000's who were speeding into the show through the exit road while people were trying to leave. I mean come on, if you're going to be there at least respect the show rules especially if you're not in the show.


----------



## will_t (Mar 12, 2009)

what's with all the hate? why not just appreciate cars for what they are? :facepalm:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

How about that disgusting looking purple/pinkish civic with the broken rear fenders cause of the crazy amount of camber it had.


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

I got a pic of this purple one:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Righteous Bucks said:


> it's the "look at me i'm cool, i'm an outcast" idea - which in the end is fail.
> 
> we need to recruit enough VAG drivers to fill up the hotels so none are left for these guys.
> 
> ...


Wow :facepalm:

Btw I'm pretty sure Manny with the WRX been going to SoWo for longer than most people who were there this year


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I don't mind them being around, but I actually was disappointed when I saw them on the show field. The staff was turning away some German cars, but allowed the JDM stuff in. :screwy: What upset me more was that vendor vehicles carrying their crap were turned away, while other cars were allowed to simply park with the rest of the VAG cars. :thumbdown:

There were nice Japanese cars rolling around during the weekend, but they should have been excluded from the show on Saturday unless they were dropping off vendor kit.


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

nemo1ner said:


> There were nice Japanese cars rolling around during the weekend, but they should have been excluded from the show on Saturday unless they were dropping off vendor kit.


This.


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

I have a solution to this problem. When any of you start to wonder "why all these damn Hondas?', Please step back and take a dose of GetOverYourSelf OTC. It's a wonderful product that helps prevent cases of viral snobbery and the onset of hyper asshattery.

Gasp*!*! car enthusiast using their own car to drive to a car show attended by car enthusiast of other car makes???!!! Just WOW, Thats got to be just some big dose of rediculous. What will I ever do?


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

Would this also mean we should just park our VAGs in a Mustang car show (I know, bad reference)? If the other cars keep parking in the show, I really don't care, but when people like my wife (she has 0 interest in cars) noticed and says things like "I thought this was a VW/Audi show, why are so many Hondas etc. here?" that says a lot. Come to the show, but come to see what the VAG scene is all about, not because you have the urge to show your car at the show. 

It isn't about being a snob, at least for me, and I know the show's free, so I'm not really bothered, but I can go anywhere and see JDM, Fords, Chevys, and so forth; I just think it's cool to be able to go to a show for only VWs and Audis. In a lot of ways our scene is way different, but I think a lot of this has changed with the show growing each year as well.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

nolesfan said:


> Would this also mean we should just park our VAGs in a Mustang car show (I know, bad reference)? If the other cars keep parking in the show, I really don't care, but when people like my wife (she has 0 interest in cars) noticed and says things like "I thought this was a VW/Audi show, why are so many Hondas etc. here?" that says a lot. Come to the show, but come to see what the VAG scene is all about, not because you have the urge to show your car at the show.
> 
> It isn't about being a snob, at least for me, and I know the show's free, so I'm not really bothered, but I can go anywhere and see JDM, Fords, Chevys, and so forth; I just think it's cool to be able to go to a show for only VWs and Audis. In a lot of ways our scene is way different, but I think a lot of this has changed with the show growing each year as well.


Yes it's different in the sense that we are more welcoming of other cars and people can hang out with VAG enthusiasts without worrying about having their cars trashed as would be the case if we went to a Honda show or something. That's one of the things that I've always liked about VAG owners and think it's one of the reasons why there is so much enthusiasm and participation at our events with less issues than at a JDM or domestic show :thumbup:


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

Your point brings me to another question... why are the other shows, JDM stuff in particular so bad about stealing or damaging property? I know, off topic so don't answer if you don't want. I've never been to another specific show, other than classics back in the day. Those guys never had the same rift raft and shenanigans.


----------



## adis ct9a (Nov 21, 2011)

I drove my Evo down, and didn't mind parking outside. I knew the event was for VWs/Audis, I didnt come to show off my car but rather to enjoy the cars that I knew were going to be present. I honestly dont even go to JDM/Honda meets just because of issues mentioned already in this thread. Being a Non-Vag attendee, I was also kinda confused on the jdm/non-vag cars in the show while there was plenty of vw's that couldn't get in.

I've owned VW's since the day I moved to this country, and its kinda funny that people are bashing other cars for attending the event as if they're 10 years old. We're all car enthusiasts at the end of the day.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

just want to take this time to thank everyone that was so cool this weekend. My S got so much love from non closed minded people :thumbup: I have had multiple vw's before this car, and still daily drive a gti. I dont view myself as an outcast, because i still have so many friends in the vw scene that still view me the same way. Thats one of the reasons why i keep coming to these shows. 
pic from the cabin









seems to me that people that have been in the scene awhile are the ones that are welcoming to all makes.(**** you wont find a nicer mk4 than swoops 'car and he LOVED my car. 
My car is 100% euro inspired, and real euro enthusiasts appreciate it.

When people stop coming to car shows for cars, and start coming to see friends they only get to see once or twice a year, all the little bull**** doesnt matter anymore.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

nolesfan said:


> Your point brings me to another question... why are the other shows, JDM stuff in particular so bad about stealing or damaging property? I know, off topic so don't answer if you don't want. I've never been to another specific show, other than classics back in the day. Those guys never had the same rift raft and shenanigans.


there is a part of the JDM crowd that is bad. really bad. But id like to think (and speak for myself) when i say the JDM kids that come to these shows are not the same. 
*BUT* we have the same kids in the vw crowd. 2 people got their wheels stolen at h2o, last year at sowo i believe someone got their rear th lines stolen, everyshow someone is missing stubby antennas, 1 year at h2o someone stole a freaking r32 front bumper. So VW kids are not the exception. There are ****ty enthusiasts in every scene


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

^
I :heart: Kiddie Rose :wave: :wave:


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

I love the variety and different styles. I don't even look at half the VAG at SoWo, as they're just stockish cars or have weak drops and crap wheels. Most of the imports I saw this weekend had some cool elements or were pretty bad ass, so it's nice having them around. 

If you're upset that imports stole attention or a parking spot from your VW; build a better Volkswagen or wake up earlier.


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, the TH Lines theft was last year. I have never had the compulsion to steal, especially from someone else's car. It may be nice, but it doesn't mean they're loaded. Some of us have to work and save for what we have (and even sneak some mods past wives) It's everywhere, it just sucks, though.

Like I mentioned earlier, I'm not bashing the parking of the other cars, but for noobs like my wife and I were to SoWo a couple years ago, I was expecting a car show tailored to only VW/Audi. I don't mind seeing the tastefully done other cars, but it would make it easier if the cars were grouped by sections. I like the open community, and I get where everyone's coming from, but I really don't give a crap about how much work someone's done to a Civic. S2000s are okay because it was designed with the enthusiast in mind (people that like to drive, not just people that think the cars are neat or cool).


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

motocaddy said:


> If you're upset that imports stole attention or a parking spot from your VW; build a better Volkswagen or wake up earlier.


Agree 100%. I could not for the life of me get my crew going that morning. We were up by 8 cleaning up a bit, and tried to get them to the show before 9, but they weren't up until almost 9. They get there like 20 minutes later, but got a spot near the APR tent and we were near the exit. Maybe earlier isn't always the answer I guess


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

You are obviously missing the point. The show field had non VW's and Audi's throughout. It is supposed to be exclusively a VAG show. Even the organizers stated that. There were many VW's that should have been in the field that weren't able to because of those spots being taken by other makes.

Sneaking your car into a manufacturer specific show is similar to photo-bombing. 

It's fine to bring whatever car you have down for the weekend, but why are people so bent on parking their JDM cars next to the VW's, even when the event organizers try to prevent it?


----------



## OAS_vr_slow (Aug 22, 2009)

I was the one who drove the bagged blue Subaru... Are some of you saying I'm not allowed to attend a VAG show? I love European cars and the scene and that is why I go. I don't park my car in the show nor do I intend to. I park on the sidelines and walk around admiring peoples work. Most "JDM" shows suck ass and are full of ricers and people that don't appreciate stance. The euro scene doesn't have that as much and that is why I like it. So do some of you think that I should not go to any VAG events now that I sold my mk3?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

No. You are welcome to attend. But not display your car on a show field that is exclusive to certain brands. How is this hard to understand?


----------



## OAS_vr_slow (Aug 22, 2009)

OAS_vr_slow said:


> I was the one who drove the bagged blue Subaru... Are some of you saying I'm not allowed to attend a VAG show? I love European cars and the scene and that is why I go. I don't park my car in the show nor do I intend to. I park on the sidelines and walk around admiring peoples work. Most "JDM" shows suck ass and are full of ricers and people that don't appreciate stance. The euro scene doesn't have that as much and that is why I like it. So do some of you think that I should not go to any VAG events now that I sold my mk3?





nemo1ner said:


> No. You are welcome to attend. But not display your car on a show field that is exclusive to certain brands. How is this hard to understand?


I hear that. The people that parked on the show field with Japanese and domestic cars had no business being there unless they were at a booth.


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

I like cars and cars in general I have 66 beetle that I wanted to bring but don't want to drive it 13 hours so I decided to take my S13 Silvia which didn't make it either I wish it did tho because everyone would have been mad it's not a vw/Audi


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

adis ct9a said:


> I drove my Evo down, and didn't mind parking outside. I knew the event was for VWs/Audis, I didnt come to show off my car but rather to enjoy the cars that I knew were going to be present. I honestly dont even go to JDM/Honda meets just because of issues mentioned already in this thread. Being a Non-Vag attendee, I was also kinda confused on the jdm/non-vag cars in the show while there was plenty of vw's that couldn't get in.
> 
> I've owned VW's since the day I moved to this country, and its kinda funny that people are bashing other cars for attending the event as if they're 10 years old. We're all car enthusiasts at the end of the day.


dude, driving with you was a freaking blast... especially the last 30+ miles down the hill!


----------



## csmith0012 (May 26, 2011)

Ok this is my 4th year coming to sowo and the reason *I* came to the show is to see the VAG cars. I drove the white Si on futuras, literally pulled in on friday and parked my car at the hotel all night. Just for the 2 seconds I drove through there were like 5 people who yelled **** at me simply because i was in a honda. I understand completely that we shouldnt even be allowed to park in the show. Which is why i parked across from the tubing place just like they said we had to. I wasnt going to show anything, if anything i knew i would get more hate then love at a show like this so why even bother. But just becuase my only car is a honda that means im not allowed to come? I mean really? Some people need to grow up and the organizers need to do a better job at letting ONLY vag cars in the show because i saw numerous subarus in the main lot.




And there are exceptions to every rule, I would NEVER hate on a vw for coming to import alliance. I personally look forward to sowo more than any other meet that I attend simply because you VW guys take pride in having clean ass cars, well most of you do. And its nice seeing something different for a change. I just wish some of you werent so closed minded about HONDA's like were all ricers or something. Were all car guys/gals and we meet alot of cool people every year so why not keep the scene alive vs bashing it simply because of the make of cars we decide to drive.


----------



## checho10 (Aug 23, 2008)

I go because I enjoy the VAG scene, although I sold my B7 about a year ago....and yea, pulled into the booth and kept hearing how this was no place for an E46. But no harm was done, I had a blast.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

motocaddy said:


> I don't even look at half the VAG at SoWo, as they're just stockish cars or have weak drops and crap wheels.


I'll refrain from cluttering up the show field with my well-preserved stock or OEM+ VAG cars then


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

eudorrra said:


> I'll refrain from cluttering up the show field with my well-preserved stock or OEM+ VAG cars then


:laugh: When I saw your stockish TT on fat sticky tires, I said to myself "Sh!t's weak. Should have bagged and stanced it."


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

at least I didn't bring the 20th with all its euro spec bits.. gotta wait til everyone else's 20th is completely unrecognizable and/or crashed for people to give a damn about mine


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

BlackMagician said:


> Seems like there were lots more Hondas here this year? What's with all the non VAG?


Car people come to car shows....this is a problem?



Heyitsme2003 said:


> I agree.. i thought this was a vag show..i see a lot of non-euro cars at other shows (h2o) id like just one show to be completely vag. :screwy:


Thatd be awesome...or maybe just a show with cars just like yours....or maybe a show with just your car......thats called stay home next year.



ArrEss4 said:


> I personally dont like hondas but seriousley looking at GTI and Jettas on coils and knock off wheels or even nice wheels ets old.. its cool and all but i dont mind seeing other cars either and different styles VW dudes tend to all stick to the same **** its at least nice to see on other cars..why you complaining more the merrier and more fun partying


I'm a car guy, I like to see a well done anything. I saw some sick S2000s and a Blue Sti on green wheels also was awesome. 



lauren. said:


> lol gtfo some of the non-vag cars were the nicest **** there.


Truth



Righteous Bucks said:


> it's the "look at me i'm cool, i'm an outcast" idea - which in the end is fail.
> 
> we need to recruit enough VAG drivers to fill up the hotels so none are left for these guys.
> 
> ...


Yes those JDM guys were just there to be differant I am sure they actually hate cars. It does suck that some people are f--sticks. At least the VAG people who were so inconvenianced by those SoWo ruining JDM guys were courteous enough to pelt them with rice when they drove by and yell sh!t at them, unless it was some sort of bridal ceremony type thing and now you're all married.



nolesfan said:


> I don't have a problem with non-VAG cars being in town, but I don't think they should be in the show. It's well known this is a show for VAG, not Japanese or anything else. I don't dislike them, but this is our community, our show. My wife didn't understand last year why so many BMWs were there, but at least they were Euro.



Stupid BMWs who do they think they are?



will_t said:


> what's with all the hate? why not just appreciate cars for what they are? :facepalm:


AMEN



nolesfan said:


> Would this also mean we should just park our VAGs in a Mustang car show (I know, bad reference)? If the other cars keep parking in the show, I really don't care, but when people like my wife (she has 0 interest in cars) noticed and says things like "I thought this was a VW/Audi show, why are so many Hondas etc. here?" that says a lot. Come to the show, but come to see what the VAG scene is all about, not because you have the urge to show your car at the show.
> 
> It isn't about being a snob, at least for me, and I know the show's free, so I'm not really bothered, but I can go anywhere and see JDM, Fords, Chevys, and so forth; I just think it's cool to be able to go to a show for only VWs and Audis. In a lot of ways our scene is way different, but I think a lot of this has changed with the show growing each year as well.


Cars are cars are cars....its a car show. Look at cars make friends enjoy. Tage your VW to a Mustang show. 



nolesfan said:


> Your point brings me to another question... why are the other shows, JDM stuff in particular so bad about stealing or damaging property? I know, off topic so don't answer if you don't want. I've never been to another specific show, other than classics back in the day. Those guys never had the same rift raft and shenanigans.


Good thing nothing was getting stolen, no cars were vandalized, no banners were cut down and no fights were breaking out at SoWo, I mean the VAG crowd is so chiil and respectful. Except for that rice throwing thing. 



Kiddie Rose said:


> there is a part of the JDM crowd that is bad. really bad. But id like to think (and speak for myself) when i say the JDM kids that come to these shows are not the same.
> *BUT* we have the same kids in the vw crowd. 2 people got their wheels stolen at h2o, last year at sowo i believe someone got their rear th lines stolen, everyshow someone is missing stubby antennas, 1 year at h2o someone stole a freaking r32 front bumper. So VW kids are not the exception. There are ****ty enthusiasts in every scene


Sad but true



nemo1ner said:


> No. You are welcome to attend. But not display your car on a show field that is exclusive to certain brands. How is this hard to understand?


Appparently hardest for the shows organizers. It is very gracious of you to ALLOW them to attend but in no way participate. You should organize an event just like SoWo but with Fasccist like security where nobody you dont approve of gets in. 


I show up at SoWo and just think HOLY FACK LOOK AT ALL THE COOL A$$ CARS! I hope I am not alone.


----------



## Msd0s (Aug 12, 2011)

As a BMW enthusiast (i had the maroon E36 on white wheels) and especially a European car enthusiast i bring my car to any euro event.
I love Euro period.
I strongly hate JDM cars but i LOVE ones that are done correctly and tastefully.

I love the VAG scene. You guys know how to have a good time and pick AWESOME locations for your events.
BMW events are boring and mostly held in large parking lots........

I come to H20 and Sowo (first time this year and had a blast) and other VAG events because i have allot of VAG friends and always have a part of me that wants a Volkswagen.

TLDR:
Euros should love one another no matter what make.
JDMS are cool when done right.
CANT WE CALL GET ALONG AND DRINK :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

It's a matter of this:



Southern Worthersee website said:


> Our inspiration for Southern Wörthersee is to bring together cars and fans of these beloved marques in a truly authentic European atmosphere.





Southern Worthersee website said:


> So please join us in beautiful Helen, Georgia as we celebrate our enthusiasm for these wonderful cars and the spirit of Wörthersee Tour.


vs this:

"Can we fill this parking lot GTG" http://www.facebook.com/events/161093697353641/

sigh.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> Blah, Blah,Blah, Fascism, Blah


VW show = show your VW.

Are you as stupid as you want to be?


----------



## iTrack (May 22, 2012)

LMOTY said:


> Don't forget the miata killing the mountain. Gotta respect them wanting to be a part of this event. It has went from 150 cars 6 years ago to 2000+. People wanna see what that's about.


Yeah, that was me in the miata track car in the mountains. I have been coming to the mountains for 7 years now at least twice a month and can say that is the most packed I have ever seen it with car people which was pretty dang cool.

Correct, I do not drive a VW, but many of my friends do or have and I came to support them and support the SoWo event. I am a car guy at heart and weather it is a VW meet, import meet, or track car event, I will be there. I like the VW scene and like the people in it. Tons of passion has been put into most of those cars and I respect that a lot. I kept my car parked away from everyone to not get in the way of everyones meet. I would like to thank those friendly people for being respectful of me and those who did not come in VW's. I will for sure be back next year :thumbup:


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

SKNKWRX said:


> I show up at SoWo and just think HOLY FACK LOOK AT ALL THE COOL A$$ CARS! I hope I am not alone.


You are not alone. It's a shame to see and hear that VW people are trying so hard to make the imports and other euros feel unwelcome.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

nemo1ner said:


> VW show = show your VW.
> 
> Are you as stupid as I am?


No.....I am not. And I still dont know why any of you care who shows up with what to a car show. Hate on insecure haters.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

Showing up is fine, the more the merrier. But expecting to be on the_* show field*_ is a little much.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

What was with that KTM rider bringing his KTM to an Austrian show? What a ***. :thumbdown:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Personally I didnt mind seeing them come to Helen. True car enthusiasts will go where all the good shows are. It just so happens that VAG shows DO IT RIGHT! I enjoyed seeing all of the cars that weekend, even the JDM ones.

But seeing them take spots up on the show grounds where other VAG rides cant get in cause it was full was slightly disappointing.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

SOWO Website said:


> Our inspiration for Southern Wörthersee is to bring together cars and *fans*of these beloved marques in a truly authentic European atmosphere.


The bolded part is the most important. If you don't drive a VAG car, you're still welcome to the show, per the organizers of SOWO.

I agree that the main showgrounds should only include VAG cars, but vendors can bring whatever they'd like to display in their booths. They're the ones helping to make the show happen!

This whole debate is kind of pointless... The whole weekend was amazing, regardless of what make of vehicle showed up. SOWO creates an instant community of car enthusiasts that's hard to find anywhere else.

Let's all just be happy that this spectacular show has such a welcoming home and a dedicated group of individuals that want to make it happen every year. :thumbup:


----------



## iTrack (May 22, 2012)

GTACanuck said:


> Personally I didnt mind seeing them come to Helen. True car enthusiasts will go where all the good shows are. It just so happens that VAG shows DO IT RIGHT! I enjoyed seeing all of the cars that weekend, even the JDM ones.
> 
> But seeing them take spots up on the show grounds where other VAG rides cant get in cause it was full was slightly disappointing.


Correct on the last part. That is why my miata was parked in a parking lot all alone. All the other non VAG are more of "guest" to the event. I mean it is a VW/audi show and everyone has worked really hard to make it what it is. I wouldn't expect a VW to come park in the middle of a all Mazda meet. But I would welcome them no question to come and enjoy every aspect of the event.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> No.....I am not. And I still dont know why any of you care who shows up with what to a car show. Hate on insecure haters.


Awww. You know how to edit. But do you know how to search?



91cabster said:


> As always, we here at SOWO welcome everyone who has an interest in our event! We are very appreciative of everyone who supports us no matter what they drive. As far as we're concerned anyone who takes the time to modify their car is above all else an enthusiast....and that's what the car hobby is all about.
> 
> Having said that....SOWO was conceived as an enthusiast festival for owners of vehicles within the Volkswagen Audi Porsche family. The main event site is designated for owners of those brands. The area set aside for *Other Euros* is intended for for just that. If you are attending in any car considered JDM, Tuner, Sport Compact or otherwise non-Euro, you are always welcome to join the fun but you will need to be prepared to park in the original event area in the parking lot across from Cool River Tubing.
> 
> We have had virtually very kind of import car imaginable participate in SOWO going all the way back to the first year, and we are always impressed with the level of preparation, build quality, stance and overall impact of these cars, but SOWO is, was and will always be focused on the marques it was intended for.


Oh, but what do the event organizers know? They are not true enthusiasts like yourself.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

nemo1ner said:


> Awww. You know how to edit. But do you know how to search?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but what do the event organizers know? They are not true enthusiasts like yourself.


You're absolutely right, my bad. I am sorry SoWo was ruined for you and so many others with things like cars that were'nt just like yours and people who like them and don't care that they are there. 

*SoWo 2013 cancelled due to diversity and welcoming attitudes*


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## csmith0012 (May 26, 2011)

eudorrra said:


> Showing up is fine, the more the merrier. But expecting to be on the_* show field*_ is a little much.




Sounds like the only people who were "expecting" to be on the show field is the people who showed up too late then got butthurt someone let in a few subarus. Just saying.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Can't you just understand that many of these folks actually would enjoy a show filled with their own cars and without the same "outcasts" in attendance? There are plenty of shows that embrace diversity. Don't use the "my car scene sucks, so I attend VW shows" as an excuse.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

csmith0012 said:


> Sounds like the only people who were "expecting" to be on the show field is the people who showed up too late then got butthurt someone let in a few subarus. Just saying.


Yes, why should Vag drivers expect to have space to park at their show? The nerve of them. 

I'm going to have to use that excuse for the handicapped spot at work. "Sorry gimpy, should have come to work a little earlier."


----------



## csmith0012 (May 26, 2011)

Lol you're a clown. I just said i agree that it should have ONLY been vag cars in the main lot. The only people to blame is the staff. Would I have a complaint for them? Absolutely not, this show is my favorite and probably always will be. Like i stated earlier this is the 4th year I've been to sowo, I've never shown or registered my car for the event. I respect that it's a vag show and don't bother trying to show bc i know how passionate you people are about keeping it an all vag show. But there is a huge double standard bc there are a million bmw's that show up and they are perfectly fine. So maybe you should focus on bitching about the bmw's that stole all these spots. 




And I'm not going bc your scene is "cooler," I'm going to look at the cars.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

nemo1ner said:


> Yes, why should Vag drivers expect to have space to park at their show? The nerve of them.
> 
> I'm going to have to use that excuse for the handicapped spot at work. "Sorry gimpy, should have come to work a little earlier."


They should have parked their cars on Friday evening like the show organizers asked everyone to :screwy:

I showed up at 11am on Saturday, heard they weren't letting cars on the showgrounds (I had a feeling this would be the case), and parked my car on the other side of the river, NBD. I wasn't butthurt that I couldn't park on the showgrounds and neither were any of the people I parked with on the other side in our VWs.

To be honest, it seems like you're the only one that continues to beat this topic to death. Do the other cars offend you that much? There wasn't a shortage of space in the showfield bc non-VAG cars were parked in there. The organizers chose not to allow more cars in after a certain time, that's all.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

BMW = Bavarian = German. we can't really complain that much :shrug:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

eudorrra said:


> BMW = Bavarian = German. we can't really complain that much :shrug:


Based on the showground map and info before the show, ANY non-VAG car was supposed to not be in the showgrounds or even in booths. BMWs would be classified as non-VAG, regardless of them being German cars


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I didn't like that the BMW's and Mercs were there either.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

So if I voice my opinion on exclusivity, it's beating a topic to death. If you voice your opinion that conflicts with mine, it's not. 

I'm sorry. I will know my place next time. 

Anyone took pics of that awesome stanced purple civic?


----------



## csmith0012 (May 26, 2011)

That civic did not look good. Doesn't matter what your into.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

csmith0012 said:


> That civic did not look good. Doesn't matter what your into.


Funny, there was a thread in the H2O forums that said it was the dopest shiz at the show. :screwy: You guys don't know a well built car when you see one.


----------



## csmith0012 (May 26, 2011)

Well it wasn't. I Would like to think that the were kidding.


----------



## R32 Master (Dec 2, 2005)

I Used to own a MKIV R32, and I Still love the VW scene. Is it really that big of a deal that I brought my non VW car to this event? The VW Scene used to be the most friendly of any group i'd ever seen, it seems to me that times are changing.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

This whole thread makes my head hurt... why is this even a question???? 

:banghead:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

ninohale said:


> This whole thread makes my head hurt... why is this even a question????
> 
> :banghead:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

OAS_vr_slow said:


> I hear that. The people that parked on the show field with Japanese and domestic cars had no business being there unless they were at a booth.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NerminD (Mar 20, 2010)

I drove my honda to the show this year (blue one) and i drove my miata last year. ive owned many VW's but not around SOWO time.

i love the show, even though I drive a import, I like SOWO more than Import alliance.

I will attend SOWO every year whether i drive a corvette or honda or vw lol


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

This is serious business going here. Lots of hurt feels on both sides of this discussion. Anyone with out hurt feels is not allowed on this thread. Please go away. Your unhurt feelings are not welcome here.


----------



## s4boost (Nov 9, 2007)

who cares... my girlfriend drives a Saturn. she attended. We road down there in a Saab. Left the s4 at home. I think everyone should look at the map of sowo, that part that says "non Vag Cars" good grief


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

At this point I'd say who cares what are opinions are, it's up to those that host SoWo. If they want these cars to be in, fine with me, if not then that's fine as well. Earlier I was trying to get my point across that I first came to the show because it was VW/Audi exclusive. I don't mind the others being there, and having them there won't keep me away, and won't make me less interested. Having said that, it seems those that just want to have everything else present have the only opinions that matter. 

At the end of the day, was anyone upset anything other than VAG was there? I doubt it. For me, it's about me getting to see my friends that I only see here (or mostly here) and catching up with them, and hopefully making new ones.

/thread


----------



## R32 Master (Dec 2, 2005)

nolesfan said:


> At the end of the day, was anyone upset anything other than VAG was there? I doubt it.


Wasn't that the whole reason OP made the thread?


----------



## s4boost (Nov 9, 2007)

nolesfan said:


> At this point I'd say who cares what are opinions are, it's up to those that host SoWo. If they want these cars to be in, fine with me, if not then that's fine as well. Earlier I was trying to get my point across that I first came to the show because it was VW/Audi exclusive. I don't mind the others being there, and having them there won't keep me away, and won't make me less interested. Having said that, it seems those that just want to have everything else present have the only opinions that matter.
> 
> At the end of the day, was anyone upset anything other than VAG was there? I doubt it. For me, it's about me getting to see my friends that I only see here (or mostly here) and catching up with them, and hopefully making new ones.
> 
> /thread


im a car enthusiast period. I respect cars for what they are and im intrigued by different modifications people do to express their individuality. That being said, i could care less who comes. As long as they arent ruining the show by acting like a$$holes by fighting, causing problems, vandalizing and stealing. if the honda kids wanna come, stay in the honda area, and dont start trouble. Same with all the other makes. tx2k is aka supra nationals. I drive a stg 3 s4, nowhere near on the level of those 1000+ hp cars, but i will attend tx2k13 because i like cars, especially balls out disgustingly neck brakingly stupid fast cars that burn the tires at 100mph. Also, i think there comes a point when the show reaches a certain size that the non vag cars are gonna need to park somewhere else... its just too big for the area.


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

From OP: Seems like there were lots more Hondas here this year? What's with all the non VAG?


----------



## 1SlowA4 (Jul 23, 2009)

SKNKWRX said:


> You're absolutely right, my bad. I am sorry SoWo was ruined for you and so many others with things like cars that were'nt just like yours and people who like them and don't care that they are there.
> 
> *SoWo 2013 cancelled due to diversity and welcoming attitudes*


Are you just ****ing stupid. Its a VAG show. Everyone says they don tmind other makes showing up but not SHow in the show. Quit being a sensitive **** and grow up. You dont have to be a **** smart ass everytime someone says stay the hell out of the show.


----------



## s14_sr20_silvia (Feb 26, 2011)

Slacker20 said:


> ...people whose VAG car decided to not cooperate and so they had to drive their non-VAG car instead.


I almost did this.. My Mk1 had been having problems with the fan not coming on causing it to run hot. Luckily I fixed it 2 days before SoWo.

I still considered driving my 240 just because it's got more done to it than the Mk1, but decided against it since I figured I would have idiot VW fanboys throwing rice at me all weekend


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL, throwing rice is funny, but still effed up. Just because it's a show to showcase one family or make of cars, doesn't mean other cars can't or shouldn't be driven there, just not shown there. But to the asses who were throwing rice or making non-welcoming comments, good job :thumbdown:


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

ITT we learned that when VW owners get sand in their VAG, they throw rice.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

Allow me to summarize the two issues here:

1. Non-VAG cars being in the show. Note that all are welcome to come into town in whatever they want, but as a VAG show, the SHOWFIELD was meant for VAG cars.

2. VAG Community not respecting cars that aren't VAG. We should all be able to get along, whether passing on a random highway, in the middle of Helen, or on the strip in OCMD. Just because a bunch of us are together, doesn't mean we can be douches. If it were just one VW among Mustangs, you'd be behaving just fine. There's no reason for people to turn into a$$hats and get an "us vs. them" mentality when in the end we are all enthusiasts.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

Its unfortunate the mentality that some people have towards other makes. I had a friend who tagged along with us in his XB and he had to put up with lots of rude comments when he was doing nothing but enjoying the weekend like everyone else and keeping to himself. I don't get it. 

I understand the argument going on here. But what I don't understand is why people need to be so rude just because its not a vw/audi, or because its not slammed with crazy wheels. I feel embarrassed to be associated with some of the VAG "scene" sometimes because of things like this.

A car is a car no matter who its manufactured by, and just because someone drives a different make car doesn't make them an enemy or what ever. Who cares if something drives a Honda, Toyota, Ford, or what ever. 

I understand this doesn't really have to do a whole lot with what you guys are discussing, but I just don't get it.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

I think it does have to do with it.. is it the fear the someone "not like you" ie. driving a different make is going to not appreciate your car or show and ruin it for the rest of us?

There's a giant car meet apparently at the place where my local group has had our GTG for nearly a decade, and while we don't mind other people showing up, a TON of other makes that may not have the same [normally] chill mentality as the VAG community are planning to show up. We're only opposed to it because we'd hate to get kicked out of our usual spot because "outsiders" can't behave and ruined it for us. maybe the same worry is going on with Sowo which is making people get all rage face at anything non-VAG, even if their drivers ARE part of the VAG community


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

I can understand that. But in this particular case my friend was doing nothing to attract attention, and never tried to park in the show grounds. He is a very down to earth nice guy. If anything he is trying to make sure he isn't stepping on your toes or what ever. 

The past 4 years I have gone I have driven VAG cars, a different one each year. This year I decided to leave them at home and bring my E21 BMW. I am not sure if its because its a euro car or what, but I didn't feel any animosity or anything towards me all weekend. I got plenty of thumbs up at compliments from people all weekend.

The sad part about this is that the people that seem to cause the trouble every year at this particular event do happen to be the ones driving the VAG cars, not normally the "outcasts".


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

eudorrra said:


> I think it does have to do with it.. is it the fear the someone "not like you" ie. driving a different make is going to not appreciate your car or show and ruin it for the rest of us?
> 
> There's a giant car meet apparently at the place where my local group has had our GTG for nearly a decade, and while we don't mind other people showing up, a TON of other makes that may not have the same [normally] chill mentality as the VAG community are planning to show up. We're only opposed to it because we'd hate to get kicked out of our usual spot because "outsiders" can't behave and ruined it for us. maybe the same worry is going on with Sowo which is making people get all rage face at anything non-VAG, even if their drivers ARE part of the VAG community


This is not really a concern. There may have been 50 modified imports this weekend, compared to the thousands of VAG. Like Ian said, the VAG kids can be plenty embarassing and, as we saw this weekend, are very capable of acting like asshats. If SoWo is cancelled because of someone acting a moron, odds are (based on sheer #s)it will be a VW driving moron.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

motocaddy said:


> This is not really a concern. There may have been 50 modified imports this weekend, compared to the thousands of VAG. Like Ian said, the VAG kids can be plenty embarassing and, as we saw this weekend, are very capable of acting like asshats. If SoWo is cancelled because of someone acting a moron, odds are (based on sheer #s)it will be a VW driving moron.


Yes. It will more than likely be the VW moron.










And this is what our local, quiet GTG is turning into.










Care to do that probability math again?


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

nemo1ner said:


> Yes. It will more than likely be the VW moron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. funny how there was like 20 vws that got into accidents and hit curbs and various other things that weekend.

yes the supra incident was bad, but because of "sheer numbers" vws crashed more than imports.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

V ScruB said:


> lol. funny how there was like 20 vws that got into accidents and hit curbs and various other things that weekend.
> 
> yes the supra incident was bad, but because of "sheer numbers" vws crashed more than imports.


Did they take a condo down with them?


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

nemo1ner said:


> Did they take a condo down with them?


Doesnt matter, Ocean City doesnt say they dont want the toyota supras back, they say they dont want the VW's back. 

The point is that the few non VAG cars that attend these shows in comparison to the VAG cars that do dont affect the show, its stupid to argue that it isnt more likely that a vw is going to cause problems than one of the few non VAG cars are.

That supra wouldnt have done that if their wasnt a crowd of 1000 vw owners egging him on. Did you think about that, no, no you didnt.'

ipso-facto who gives a flying rats ass if 50 non VAG cars show up to a VAG show. Become a true car enthusiast instead of a Brand SNOB.


----------



## OAS_vr_slow (Aug 22, 2009)

Ah the infamous h2o supra guy. I drove my import to SOWO just to race people. My dad is paul walker and my other dad is vin diesel. I was genetically engineered in a test tube to drag race. You guys probabaly heard me driving in first gear bouncing rev limiter in the early morning hours for 20 minutes on end. My soul purpose in life is to ruin SOWO! :facepalm:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

V ScruB said:


> Become a true car enthusiast instead of a Brand SNOB.


Brand snob? Seriously? This is a show for specific brands. For owners and enthusiasts of those brands. It's not the "Stanced out Hellaflush dope eurojdm muscle car" gtg. It's VW, Audi. 

I'm going to let the NAACP that they need to quit being skin tone snobs. For real. I want to be a brotha.


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

@v scrub's comment: yes the supra incident was bad, but because of "sheer numbers" vws crashed more than imports. 

Um, VWs crashed more than imports? Were you in Germany or something? You know VWs are imports as well, right?


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

nemo1ner said:


> Brand snob? Seriously? This is a show for specific brands. For owners and enthusiasts of those brands. It's not the "Stanced out Hellaflush dope eurojdm muscle car" gtg. It's VW, Audi.
> 
> I'm going to let the NAACP that they need to quit being skin tone snobs. For real. I want to be a brotha.


You are being a brand snob, your like a 17yo girl from boca raton, fl arguing with another girl how much better coach is than louis. 

Relax chief. and your right its not "Stanced out Hellaflush dope eurojdm muscle car" its the "Stanced out Hellaflush dope *VAG*show"

Jesus this is dumb.:banghead:


nolesfan said:


> @v scrub's comment: yes the supra incident was bad, but because of "sheer numbers" vws crashed more than imports.
> 
> Um, VWs crashed more than imports? Were you in Germany or something? You know VWs are imports as well, right?


Well thanks, im pretty sure it was understood what i meant. o and actually depending on what vw we are talking about not all of them are imported.

thanks tho come again next time.

o and learn how to use the quote button next time.:thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

V ScruB said:


> You are being a brand snob,


No, not really. I am a fan of a certain group of cars, at a show established for those cars.


V ScruB said:


> your like a 17yo girl from boca raton, fl


I'm actually a 32 year old man from Livingston, NJ. 


V ScruB said:


> arguing with another girl how much better coach is than louis.


I am guessing you are a Louis fan. Don't blame you. Most bitches are.


V ScruB said:


> Relax chief.


I am quite relaxed. I even have a beer in my hand.


V ScruB said:


> and your right


I know. And it's "you're right." I am sure you will find that I am right about that too.


V ScruB said:


> its not "Stanced out Hellaflush dope eurojdm muscle car"


That's what I said. Glad we agree on something.


V ScruB said:


> its the "Stanced out Hellaflush dope *VAG*show"


Finally! Now you understand. I would post a clapping icon if Vortex had one.


V ScruB said:


> Jesus this is dumb.:banghead:


Even Jesus thinks so.


V ScruB said:


> Well thanks


No problem.


V ScruB said:


> im pretty sure it was understood what i meant


I hope so. If you don't understand what you mean, communication is just that more difficult. Also, "im" is not a word and hinders the communication process.


V ScruB said:


> o and actually depending on what vw we are talking about not all of them are imported.


Watch out, we have a smart ass over here. Eh, I guess Mexico might as well be Texas.


V ScruB said:


> thanks tho come again next time.


:wave:


V ScruB said:


> o and learn how to use the quote button next time.


I just learned how to use it. It is actually very useful.


V ScruB said:


> :thumbup:


In your butt.


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

^ bro needs a life.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

obv


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

The Hamburglar. said:


> ^ bro needs a life.


Not your bro, brah.


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

not your brah, breh.


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

nemo1ner said:


> No, not really. I am a fan of a certain group of cars, at a show established for those cars.
> 
> I'm actually a 32 year old man from Livingston, NJ.
> 
> ...


All of the bolded things at the bottom you were to frustrated to realize were not geared towards you and had a completely different user quoted thanks tho try again.

When you grow up and start acting like a 30 year old the world is a better place. You help rest my case that you act like a little girl and also pretend to be relaxed when your are clearly flustered but the 8000 quotes you just did. I mean come on man, even watching some brain numbing tv is more productive than that.

Have a nice day. go start a VAG show where other VW snobs can hang out.:thumbdown:


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't even come for the show. I come to see my friends. After come a couple of times, it all seems to get old and look the same.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

1SlowA4 said:


> Are you just ****ing stupid. Its a VAG show. Everyone says they don tmind other makes showing up but not SHow in the show. Quit being a sensitive **** and grow up. You dont have to be a **** smart ass everytime someone says stay the hell out of the show.


Oh look somebody with a tiny pen!s and a tinier brain, pretty sure I am not very sensitive at all and still don't understand why anyone cares if non VAG cars were on the field. Please explain again how this makes the show worse? Also dont tell me to grow up when you use insults like a 7th grader, take your 103 post self to HS. 



eudorrra said:


> Allow me to summarize the two issues here:
> 
> 1. Non-VAG cars being in the show. Note that all are welcome to come into town in whatever they want, but as a VAG show, the SHOWFIELD was meant for VAG cars.
> 
> 2. VAG Community not respecting cars that aren't VAG. We should all be able to get along, whether passing on a random highway, in the middle of Helen, or on the strip in OCMD. Just because a bunch of us are together, doesn't mean we can be douches. If it were just one VW among Mustangs, you'd be behaving just fine. There's no reason for people to turn into a$$hats and get an "us vs. them" mentality when in the end we are all enthusiasts.



Is somebody afraid a purple slammed Civic is going to win best MKI or something?




nemo1ner said:


> Brand snob? Seriously? This is a show for specific brands. For owners and enthusiasts of those brands. It's not the "Stanced out Hellaflush dope eurojdm muscle car" gtg. It's VW, Audi.
> 
> I'm going to let the NAACP that they need to quit being skin tone snobs. For real. I want to be a brotha.


Based on your logic then you also want to drive a JDM car and would'nt be welcome at SoWo, NAACP is there for minorities like the JDM crowd duh so they would protect your right to be there and have rice thrown at you. 



VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> I don't even come for the show. I come to see my friends. After come a couple of times, it all seems to get old and look the same.


I dont even own a VW anymore they are played. But SoWo is a fun party


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

the funny thing is i saw at least 5 vws that were more riced out than my S2000


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

Righteous Bucks said:


> including the guy with the matte black subaru with the Jack Daniels style logo on his hood at the Dorf.


Probably one of the coolest, down to earth dudes there. You are sadly mistaken.


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Kiddie Rose said:


> the funny thing is i saw at least 5 vws that were more riced out than my S2000


CABS HERE:wave:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

V ScruB said:


> All of the bolded things at the bottom you were to frustrated to realize were not geared towards you and had a completely different user quoted thanks tho try again.
> 
> When you grow up and start acting like a 30 year old the world is a better place. You help rest my case that you act like a little girl and also pretend to be relaxed when your are clearly flustered but the 8000 quotes you just did. I mean come on man, even watching some brain numbing tv is more productive than that.
> 
> Have a nice day. go start a VAG show where other VW snobs can hang out.:thumbdown:


You initially called me a 17 year old girl, so don't get upset if I return an insult. 

Sorry, but you were initially complaining of the show's exclusivity of certain manufacturers and how people shouldn't complain about other cars in attendance. I wasn't complaining about other marques staying the weekend. What I was complaining about was that the staff posted that all non-vag cars were to park at the original show location; made every attempt to keep those vehicles out of the show field; yet, those drivers did not respect the wishes of the staff and still made successful attempts to display their cars on the show field.

To me, it is disrespectful to the staff and Vag enthusiasts who value and enjoy that exclusivity, especially when the staff makes an effort to prevent it. You say that you are an enthusiast so as an enthusiast, you should be more understanding. 

There is not one show in the season that strictly allows only VW and Audi. There are plenty of BMW, Merc and JDM events. It appears that this type of behavior is mainly accepted in the VW community.

Now stop being mad, and get over yourself.


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

csmith0012 said:


> Sounds like the only people who were "expecting" to be on the show field is the people who showed up too late then got butthurt someone let in a few subarus. Just saying.


That's pretty much what this sounds like. H20i is no different. You have to be there at the crack of dawn if you plan on going into the show field.


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

nemo1ner said:


> You initially called me a 17 year old girl, so don't get upset if I return an insult.
> 
> Sorry, but you were initially complaining of the show's exclusivity of certain manufacturers and how people shouldn't complain about other cars in attendance. I wasn't complaining about other marques staying the weekend. What I was complaining about was that the staff posted that all non-vag cars were to park at the original show location; made every attempt to keep those vehicles out of the show field; yet, those drivers did not respect the wishes of the staff and still made successful attempts to display their cars on the show field.
> 
> ...


LOL, im mad haha. nope not in the slightest and no i actually enjoy myself quite a bit.

First off saying someone is acting like a girl and calling someone a bitch are not equal insults but sure w.e you say mister 30. 

and now that you calmed yourself down and actually typed out a legitimately backed response i can now see what you are talking about. Where i do not agree with you it actually forms a sensible argument now.

Secondly all Merc and BMW shows for the most part are uppity concourse events or for purists who feel that lowering your car more than an inch ruins it. So no it doesnt make sense why they can not join in on our fun where they styleize there cars the same as we do, where they have no chance of winning a show in their own realm they can have a shot at one of our shows. Where i agree the JDM crowd shouldnt be allowed to be on the showgrounds, they shouldnt be hated on for attending. and if it bothers you that much that they got there than you shoud volunteer to work the gate at next years SOWO.

anyways stop trying to take shots at me because you are mad that people are parking where they shouldnt be. if i need to get over myself you need to grow up and act your age, im 25 and have more respect for myself and my fellow enthusiasts than you do, let alone more maturity, and i am the last person who will claim to be mature.

Have a nice day sir.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

eudorrra said:


> Allow me to summarize the two issues here:
> 
> 1. Non-VAG cars being in the show. Note that all are welcome to come into town in whatever they want, but as a VAG show, the SHOWFIELD was meant for VAG cars.
> 
> 2. VAG Community not respecting cars that aren't VAG. We should all be able to get along, whether passing on a random highway, in the middle of Helen, or on the strip in OCMD. Just because a bunch of us are together, doesn't mean we can be douches. If it were just one VW among Mustangs, you'd be behaving just fine. There's no reason for people to turn into a$$hats and get an "us vs. them" mentality when in the end we are all enthusiasts.


Still isnt getting it. Please refer to above.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

V ScruB said:


> LOL, im mad haha. nope not in the slightest and no i actually enjoy myself quite a bit.
> 
> First off saying someone is acting like a girl and calling someone a bitch are not equal insults but sure w.e you say mister 30.
> 
> ...


You are upset because you have been running your posts through spell check first. You are putting forth the effort to express your opinion and insults without understanding that some enthusiasts are actually purists. 

Perhaps purists dedicated to the make that you drive had frowned upon what you did to your car. So your reaction is to find acceptance somewhere else.

It's understandable.


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

Why is everyone getting so Butthurt?

There's cars I like other than VAG if there done properly and are tasteful.. Yeah its a VAG show but everyone knows that. Who cares if there not VAG? Their supporting the show and what we do..

I have a good friend that attended in his subaru, the white bagged one. He knows that it was a VAG show and knew he wouldnt be able to park in the show and he even told me "Dude thats cool, I understand 100%. Its a VAG show" so to me as long as the guys and girls in cars other than VAG that are into the scene and want to come and see what its all about why not let them enjoy it, as long as they understand its not there weekend. I dont see a problem in letting other makes of cars be there as long as it was setup like this past show.. 

People love hammered sh!t and sexy ass wheels and forge girls:wave: 

Its a VAG weekend so lets do what we do and go balls out. :beer::beer::beer::beer:

Also from what I've noticed from browsing around is that there are multiple car groups online that were in attendance at this years Sowo and there are multiple people from all car makes stating how great the show was and was awesome it was to see the huge array of style and wheels.. Not that its scaled the same but alot of them were stating how much better SoWo was than Import Alliance.. Import Alliance is a huge show held multiple times a year in multiple big cities and its usually full of highschool parking lot cars (not the good kind)...


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

GTiVR6Banger said:


> Probably one of the coolest, down to earth dudes there. You are sadly mistaken.


wasn't me and my bro's experience.......so.....

on another note, the way i deal with the "outkasts" is real simple, i ignore them, their lame cars, and their douchebaggy behavior. it's not hard to realize they are just there to stir the pot or try and show up the VAG scene.  i don't go to JDM shows. i unlike the outkast scene have better things to do with my time than troll another scene.


of course we can't stop them from showing up to a city, like ocmd, or helen, but we certainly can try and recruit more VAG drivers to fill up the hotels.

bring ya wife bring ya kids. hahaha....


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

nemo1ner said:


> You initially called me a 17 year old girl, so don't get upset if I return an insult.
> 
> Sorry, but you were initially complaining of the show's exclusivity of certain manufacturers and how people shouldn't complain about other cars in attendance. I wasn't complaining about other marques staying the weekend. What I was complaining about was that the staff posted that all non-vag cars were to park at the original show location; made every attempt to keep those vehicles out of the show field; yet, those drivers did not respect the wishes of the staff and still made successful attempts to display their cars on the show field.
> 
> ...


Nemo you hit the nail right on the head, there were a lot of sick VAG cars that didn't get into the show area yet there were all the douchey outkasts in there, a lot of people drove a long way to enjoy the show and be in the show, and they got screwed.

:thumbup:

I appreciate your sentiments.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbup: hug it out time??


----------



## HWY HNTR (Dec 15, 2009)

eudorrra said:


> :thumbup: hug it out time??
> 
> http://southparkstudios.mtvnimages..../south-park-1511-broadway-bro-down-clip11.jpg


lol


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

Righteous Bucks said:


> wasn't me and my bro's experience.......so.....
> 
> on another note, the way i deal with the "outkasts" is real simple, i ignore them, their lame cars, and their douchebaggy behavior. it's not hard to realize they are just there to stir the pot or try and show up the VAG scene. i don't go to JDM shows. i unlike the outkast scene have better things to do with my time than troll another scene.
> 
> ...


I applaud your "us agains them" attitude. It ups the bar and it's a true asset to the VW community. Pat your self on the back. You deserve it!!


----------



## csmith0012 (May 26, 2011)

Righteous Bucks said:


> wasn't me and my bro's experience.......so.....
> 
> on another note, the way i deal with the "outkasts" is real simple, i ignore them, their lame cars, and their douchebaggy behavior. it's not hard to realize they are just there to stir the pot or try and show up the VAG scene. i don't go to JDM shows. i unlike the outkast scene have better things to do with my time than troll another scene.
> 
> ...




LMAO I didnt know attending a VW meet means I'm "trolling another scene." Im sorry you're so closed minded, must be a terrible life to live.


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

Righteous Bucks said:


> wasn't me and my bro's experience.......so.....
> 
> on another note, the way i deal with the "outkasts" is real simple, i ignore them, their lame cars, and their douchebaggy behavior. it's not hard to realize they are just there to stir the pot or try and show up the VAG scene. i don't go to JDM shows. i unlike the outkast scene have better things to do with my time than troll another scene.
> 
> ...


bahahahaha 

laughing @ you, not with you. 

please post pics of car. i would love to see what a VW supremacist drives.


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

I had to. I would think he'd classify as a VW supremacist.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

hahahaha, well played


----------



## jermdiggy77 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow. Some lame ducks out there. All u Vw supremacists are gonna have to learn to love it because the "trolls" aren't gonna stop attending. Me being one of them :laugh:


----------



## 02Jett (Feb 9, 2005)

motocaddy said:


> please post pics of car. i would love to see what a VW supremacist drives.



^^ This - would like to see pics too ^^

Some of you folks should just stay and attend Waterfest


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Kiddie Rose said:


> the funny thing is i saw at least 5 vws that were more riced out than my S2000


Not nearly as bad as the Wings West kit that used to be on your mk4 though :laugh:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I have more important things to worry about than what car makes are attending a show. Any of you guys have jobs? :facepalm:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

outside of my car...nobody could even tell i drive a honda. 
stereotyping makes you soooooo cool :thumbup:


----------



## OAS_vr_slow (Aug 22, 2009)

Kiddie rose, you were obviously there to "one up the VW scene". :what:


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

nemo1ner said:


> You are upset because you have been running your posts through spell check first. You are putting forth the effort to express your opinion and insults without understanding that some enthusiasts are actually purists.
> 
> Perhaps purists dedicated to the make that you drive had frowned upon what you did to your car. So your reaction is to find acceptance somewhere else.
> 
> It's understandable.


 pretty sure i dont use spell check but sure. 

and i dont build my cars for you or anyone else. dont care for acceptance. i have plenty of friends without brown nosing. 

and ive been in the game long enough where people look to me not the other way around. 

your life is miserable so you venture on to the vortex and hangout with your e-friends and thats ok that you suck. 

have a nice day.eace:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

OAS_vr_slow said:


> Kiddie rose, you were obviously there to "one up the VW scene". :what:


 of course. 
im doing it wrong...i put exhaust silencers in so it wouldnt be obnoxious. definitely should have kept those out and revved all weekend


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

V ScruB said:


> thats ok that you suck.


 Should I insult you back, or are you going to cry again like last time?


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

I didn't even take my car to the show, parked it at my hotel and stayed there until I left. I'd rather sleep in and hang out with my friends...then walk my way over to the show area. 


I do agree with the others though, if you're not VAG or in a vendor booth, than you shouldn't park in the show area. Other than that, sure bring whatever car you have and have a good time, just know your place.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

csmith0012 said:


> LMAO I didnt know attending a VW meet means I'm "trolling another scene." Im sorry you're so closed minded, must be a terrible life to live.


 Has nothing to do with being close minded has to do with the experiences I've had at shows when Hondas, Evos, and the like show up. Most of us know why the entire outkast thing exists, it's nothing but a way to stir up ****. 

Like I said, i deal with them by ignoring them --- no Evo, S2000, or miata does anything for me. It's not my taste and if that bothers you, i will have to look for a fcuk to give. If it bothers you that i'd rather have a town full of euros rather than a mix of euros and JDM, TFB. 

And as the idiot Kiddie Rose proved my point of why i don't care for the JDM crowd, he threatened to key my car........b/c i don't care for Hondas. 

This is sadly the generation coming up behind us. 

"he doesn't like my car, i'll key his"


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Righteous Bucks said:


> Has nothing to do with being close minded has to do with the experiences I've had at shows when Hondas, Evos, and the like show up. Most of us know why the entire outkast thing exists, it's nothing but a way to stir up ****.
> 
> Like I said, i deal with them by ignoring them --- no Evo, S2000, or miata does anything for me. It's not my taste and if that bothers you, i will have to look for a fcuk to give. If it bothers you that i'd rather have a town full of euros rather than a mix of euros and JDM, TFB.
> 
> ...


 Kiddie Rose has had multiple quality built VWs, he just happens to have an S2K right now..... He'll come to the shows and appreciate what he sees. I agree this is a VW/Audi show, keep it that way, but if 10 or 12 Hondas come that are built in a style similar to how the VWs are built, and the owners appreciate what we have, what is the harm? Especially if the owner is a former VW guy like Kyle, that may again be in a VAG product some day.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

Not too bothered with the outkast crew at VAG events. If ass backwards attention whoring is your thing, go for it. 

I'd like to see more non-VAG that was to my personal taste, but if I want to see trucks and hot rods I'll go to Scrapin the Coast or Goodguys Louisville. 

What does bother me is the side effects of the NOPI / HIN crew showing up at any show, anywhere. Last couple years of NOPI they had armed robberies and random shootings at the hotels, people's cars getting vandalized, lot of drug selling going on, and some dude's girlfriend got raped and murdered AT THE SHOW. 

Let's not have any of that at SoWo, k?


----------



## nastynorth (Jan 13, 2012)

ahahahahahahahahaha this thread rules. who gives a flying fcuk who or what was on the showgrounds. it was a good time had by most, why cant we leave it at that. and by the way, i was more interested in the other makes than the super played out vw scene. but then again, i own an m3


----------



## nastynorth (Jan 13, 2012)

also its not like there was any super riced out wings west kitted fart cannon equipped cars. its a vw show and me being an "outkast" i know that i need to bring it hard for any vw event. and thats what i saw. i witnessed more unimpressive vw's than anything else


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

09vdubgti said:


> I do agree with the others though, if you're not VAG or in a vendor booth, than you shouldn't park in the show area. Other than that, sure bring whatever car you have and have a good time.


 :thumbup: 

That's what I have been saying all along. Many of my friends drive BMW's, Hondas, Mustangs, etc., and I love hanging out with them for the weekend. But during the actual day of the show, only VAG should have been on the field with the exception of Vendor/booth cars.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

nastynorth said:


> and by the way, i was more interested in the other makes than the super played out vw scene. but then again, i own an m3


 then why go to vw shows at all?  this is what baffles me. if you're in town for the parties, then surely that's a long drive (for most) just to get wasted and yell at things


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

eudorrra said:


> if you're in town for the parties, then surely that's a long drive (for most) just to get wasted and yell at things


 ****, I'm employed by Honda and I'd rather hang out with VW people. So ****ing sue me.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> ****, I'm employed by Honda and I'd rather hang out with VW people. So ****ing sue me.


 lol I have a few friends in that situation. they drive BMWs . from GA, do you make the trip to Waterfest?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

eudorrra said:


> lol I have a few friends in that situation. they drive BMWs . from GA, do you make the trip to Waterfest?


 I have since 2000, but have missed the last few years. I will go anywhere, at anytime to hang out with VW people. But the only thing I own that's worth showing is a lousy KTM supermoto.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

if you're in it for the vibe, it's really more about showing up and hanging out than showing for a trophy :thumbup:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

eudorrra said:


> if you're in it for the vibe, it's really more about showing up and hanging out than showing for a trophy :thumbup:


 I've had my feet in the VW scene since around '94, so you tend to make friends along the way, which is what all this is about, regardless of what they drive now.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup: :hug it out:


----------



## csmith0012 (May 26, 2011)

Righteous Bucks said:


> Has nothing to do with being close minded has to do with the experiences I've had at shows when Hondas, Evos, and the like show up. Most of us know why the entire outkast thing exists, it's nothing but a way to stir up ****.


 
I hope you never have a bad experience with a vw owner. I had a great time even though I had numerous vw kids "stir the pot" by yelling **** at me. Take a look around next time at who's acting foolish instead of assuming.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

eudorrra said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: :hug it out:


 I prefer mosh pits. You find your true friends in a circle-pit.


----------



## lowfever (Nov 9, 2010)

Metallitubby said:


> I've had my feet in the VW scene since around '94, so you tend to make friends along the way, which is what all this is about, regardless of what they drive now.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Stop hating on the non-vag cars, its getting really old


----------



## SpotVW (Feb 29, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> ****, I'm employed by Honda and I'd rather hang out with VW people. So ****ing sue me.


 For me, its not so much the presence of non VAG cars that bothers me. Its the fact that Honda kids have a douche rep because of their personalities. Case in point. I dont care what you drive, but if your revving your v-tec at VWs at a VAG show, or trying to "run" every car you see, then your just a typical "JDM" kid.


----------



## kbuss (May 27, 2012)

Damn. I drove that white Evo, that I now know is apparently not allowed according to most of you. I came down b/c I have a lot of friends in the VW/Audi scene and have always wanted to go to SoWo. 

My apologies if my car caused too much of a problem driving around. I wasn't allowed into the show and I never argued about it one bit. I understood that it was a VAG show, thus I took my car to the gravel parking lot. I figured everyone could appreciate all cars no matter the make/model, I must have been wrong.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

kbuss said:


> Damn. I drove that white Evo, that I now know is apparently not allowed according to most of you. I came down b/c I have a lot of friends in the VW/Audi scene and have always wanted to go to SoWo.
> 
> My apologies if my car caused too much of a problem driving around. I wasn't allowed into the show and I never argued about it one bit. I understood that it was a VAG show, thus I took my car to the gravel parking lot. I figured everyone could appreciate all cars no matter the make/model, I must have been wrong.


 Nope. Still don't get it.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Kiddie Rose said:


> just want to take this time to thank everyone that was so cool this weekend. My S got so much love from non closed minded people :thumbup: I have had multiple vw's before this car, and still daily drive a gti. I dont view myself as an outcast, because i still have so many friends in the vw scene that still view me the same way. Thats one of the reasons why i keep coming to these shows.
> pic from the cabin
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well said


----------



## mushroom_toy (Nov 26, 2010)

I think the thing that most people seem to lose track of that this is an event...not a show only. 

A show only would basically mean a SHOW for those certain cars that stand out. After making the rounds and seeing a lot of stock or semi-stock vehicles parked all through the grounds, I can say that I was slightly dissapointed...Im not really a VW guy at heart ( I like em and all) but there were some rediculous nice ones just across the river who couldnt even get into the grounds. 

I drove the Mercedes this year, but was planning on bringing my Honda as well. I have a few cars and each one has its purposes. You cant really complain about other makes and models coming to an event like this. I can guarantee you some of the people driving the Hondas or other makes are probably some of the biggest supporters of this show. I drove the bike one day last year and my Yota truck the next day and the amount of fun I had made me want to come back this year. Ive told many people about this show because of that. I didnt even own a euro car at the time. 

Its unfortunate that a lot of the euro or vw guys dont seem to be actual car guys. Dont let the vw only thing get Hitleresque. I dont care what brand or make it is as long as it stands out and is down right awesome. There are a lot of euro inspired japanese vehicles running around and vice versa. 


I had an awesome time this year and while I will probably bring Elvis next year, maybe Ill bring along another car as well. The same ole same ole can get boring. 

At the end of the day there will always be people complaining about other makes coming to their make specific gatherings...it really doesnt matter, if youre a lover of the automobile then that should just be thrown out the window.


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

I didn't have a problem at all with other makes in town. I saw some sick cars regardless that they weren't vag. 

I was disappointed that I was turned away from parking in the show and I saw other makes parked in there. I think the show area should definitely be vw/audi only though. Then maybe other euros if there is room. 

I did see some beat up ass jdm cars being douchbags though. Also saw many vw "kids" being douches as well.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Deemo18T said:


> For me, its not so much the presence of non VAG cars that bothers me. Its the fact that Honda kids have a douche rep because of their personalities. Case in point. I dont care what you drive, but if your revving your v-tec at VWs at a VAG show, or trying to "run" every car you see, then your just a typical "JDM" kid.


 I brought the ONLY Austrian vehicle to an Austrian show. Does that mean that Mexican built "German " cars aren't allowed?


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

This is what happens when we are not allowed to FLAME anyone. We end up with a VW site with a bunch non vw owners. :banghead: 
You guys can justify it all you want, but its a VAG show. Not an import show.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

klcorrado05 said:


> You guys can justify it all you want, but its a VAG show. Not an import show.


 I get it, I really do. Have any of you bothered to check the _actual_ Worthersee Treffen pictures (not posted by the VWVortex)? Take a look at how many non-VW/Audi cars there are, and tell me that Worthersee is a VW/Audi only event. VW/Audi canted? Sure, but exclusive? No.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> I get it, I really do. Have any of you bothered to check the _actual_ Worthersee Treffen pictures (not posted by the VWVortex)? Take a look at how many non-VW/Audi cars there are, and tell me that Worthersee is a VW/Audi only event. VW/Audi canted? Sure, but exclusive? No.


 That's different. If you actually took the time to read, it would be clear that people are not talking about the event as a whole. We are talking about the day of the actual show (Saturday, between the hours of 8am until end). It's perfectly fine for all makes to cruise around Helen all weekend, but the actual show grounds on Saturday should have not included them. 



nolesfan said:


> I don't have a problem with non-VAG cars being in town, but I don't think they should be in the show.





nemo1ner said:


> I don't mind them being around, but I actually was disappointed when I saw them on the show field. The staff was turning away some German cars, but allowed the JDM stuff in.





adis ct9a said:


> Being a Non-Vag attendee, I was also kinda confused on the jdm/non-vag cars in the show while there was plenty of vw's that couldn't get in.





1SlowA4 said:


> Are you just ****ing stupid. Its a VAG show. Everyone says they don't mind other makes showing up but not show in the show.


 How to Understand What You Read


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

nemo1ner said:


> If you actually took the time to read


 Nah, insults are the way to my heart.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

Metallitubby said:


> I get it, I really do. Have any of you bothered to check the _actual_ Worthersee Treffen pictures (not posted by the VWVortex)? Take a look at how many non-VW/Audi cars there are, and tell me that Worthersee is a VW/Audi only event. VW/Audi canted? Sure, but exclusive? No.


 The Worthersee treffen was originally a VW GTG. 30+ years ago. 

Non-VW cars started turning up after the club that organized the first few events disbanded. Now it's pretty much spring break with cars in an Austrian summer resort / tourist trap.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

vr6swap said:


> Non-VW cars started turning up after the club that organized the first few events disbanded. Now it's pretty much spring break with cars in an Austrian summer resort / tourist trap.


 That's my point... now. Wouldn't it be the organizers doing that weeded out the non-VWs? At what point are the show folks policing this? What is it all worth? Somewhere someone said that some of the nicest cars were across the creek/river-thingy, so what's all this debating worth? 

Who decides what goes and what stays if the real thing can't even police this?


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

Metallitubby said:


> That's my point... now. Wouldn't it be the organizers doing that weeded out the non-VWs? At what point are the show folks policing this? What is it all worth? Somewhere someone said that some of the nicest cars were across the creek/river-thingy, so what's all this debating worth?
> 
> Who decides what goes and what stays if the real thing can't even police this?


 H2O Tuning is responsible for organizing SoWo, and they as a group have the final say as to what (and who) is welcome at *their* show. 

Comparisons to the OG Worthersee treffen don't really fly. Matt has stated from the beginning SoWo is a *TRIBUTE* to the original show, not a replica or duplicate. 

I'm not sold on the non-VAG / outkast crew whoring for attention at a VW show, but I can't really remember a time when that didn't happen, even in the early 90's when I still went to aircooled shows (NOPI was still a VW show then). 

I'm clocking out now. You seem to be having one of your bi-polar episodes wanting to argue with errbody about errthang, so feel free to waste as much time as you want.


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> That's my point... now. Wouldn't it be the organizers doing that weeded out the non-VWs? At what point are the show folks policing this? What is it all worth? Somewhere someone said that some of the nicest cars were across the creek/river-thingy, so what's all this debating worth?
> 
> Who decides what goes and what stays if the real thing can't even police this?


 Pretty simple actually. Vag cars only allowed on the show grounds. There were guys at the entrance all day. Not a vw or audi car, no entry.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

vr6swap said:


> I'm clocking out now. You seem to be having one of your bi-polar episodes wanting to argue with errbody about errthang, so feel free to waste as much time as you want.


 Uh, no. I am not arguing FOR imports at the show. Typical Glen... Re-read what I typed and get back to me. I brought a KTM which is far more Austrian than anything you ****s brought. I also parked across the creek with the other lowly VWs/impoorts because showing off your medal gains you nothing if you aren't friends brrrrrah. 

Again. I would still rather goto a VW show than any other show, but this bickering over a handful of other imports is lame and makes going to any show worthless, which is why _I_ stopped going to these dick-measuring contests. 

Moral of the story here kids: 

Don't want other brands of cars in the show, then say something to the organizers. Support your organizers in their decisions, but don't bash the import because the organizers allowed it in "your" spot.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

GreenWagen said:


> Not a vw or audi car, no entry.


 I thought that's how it was. Sorry for not knowing any different... ala maybe the cars entered from another entrance of snuck in somehow.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

That's exactly what they did. There were people going around the block waiting for the staff to move away from the entrance. They arrempted to prevent it, but those drivers decised that the wishes of the show organizers did not trump their need to show off their rotiforms on the show field.


----------



## s14_sr20_silvia (Feb 26, 2011)

GreenWagen said:


> Vag cars only allowed on the show grounds.... Not a vw or audi car, no entry.


 So no Porsche, Bentley, Lamborghini, Bugatti, etc? 

As I pulled in to the show grounds Friday evening they turned away a 911 that came in right behind me.. That's just wrong lol.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

s14_sr20_silvia said:


> So no Porsche, Bentley, Lamborghini, Bugatti, etc?
> 
> As I pulled in to the show grounds Friday evening they turned away a 911 that came in right behind me.. That's just wrong lol.


 Porsche is a share holder and not an actual brand of Volkswagen AG. It owns 32% of the shares and holds around 51% of the voting rights. All of the other brands are owned by Volkswagen AG. 

Based on that, I guess I am bringing my Suzuki Sidekick next year since VAG owns 19% of it.


----------



## csmith0012 (May 26, 2011)

nemo1ner said:


> That's exactly what they did. There were people going around the block waiting for the staff to move away from the entrance. They arrempted to prevent it, but those drivers decised that the wishes of the show organizers did not trump their need to show off their rotiforms on the show field.


 

Dude you literally sound so butthurt. No one is to blame except the staff. BUT like I said earlier i would have zero complaints for them because they did an excellent job organizing this event. And they have been doing a great job for the 4 years I've been going. The staff members let a ton of bmw's in the show field. It completely ruined my experience at the show.... Not. Grow up dude, no one is trying to steal your spot or your chance at a trophy. Jesus.


----------



## DCJodon (Oct 3, 2010)

Everyone chill.


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

s14_sr20_silvia said:


> So no Porsche, Bentley, Lamborghini, Bugatti, etc?
> 
> As I pulled in to the show grounds Friday evening they turned away a 911 that came in right behind me.. That's just wrong lol.


 I was generalizing, all Vag cars should be allowed in first, then other euros if room allows. Possibly that is what staff intended, but other makes found their way in regardless. Either way alot of vag cars were turned away and space was taken by non-vag cars at a VW show. :thumbdown:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

csmith0012 said:


> Dude you literally sound so butthurt. No one is to blame except the staff. BUT like I said earlier i would have zero complaints for them because they did an excellent job organizing this event. And they have been doing a great job for the 4 years I've been going. The staff members let a ton of bmw's in the show field. It completely ruined my experience at the show.... Not. Grow up dude, no one is trying to steal your spot or your chance at a trophy. Jesus.


 If you drive to a show and turned away by the staff, you shouldn't circle around the block a few times in order to sneak in when they aren't looking. The rules were posted and the other euro cars were told where they were to park. Makes you look like an inconsiderate douche.


----------



## screwloose45 (Dec 9, 2008)

It's a euro show :banghead: Go to your local 7-Eleven if you wanna hang out with hondas.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Haven't read any of the thread yet, but I don't think I want to because I know my head will probably explode from how narrow minded a lot of you can be. But answer me this-- why does it matter if there are non VAG cars there? What kind of boring life do you live where a few cars out of the ordinary would spoil your time? 

I'd also be willing to bet that 99.9% of the hondas and other cars there are more worth looking at than the VAG "purists" who are complaining...


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

6 pages of srs bsns.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

alankitzmiller said:


> Haven't read any of the thread yet, but I don't think I want to because I know my head will probably explode from how narrow minded a lot of you can be. But answer me this-- why does it matter if there are non VAG cars there? What kind of boring life do you live where a few cars out of the ordinary would spoil your time?
> 
> I'd also be willing to bet that 99.9% of the hondas and other cars there are more worth looking at than the VAG "purists" who are complaining...


 Not referring to the weekend, but the day of the show: It is a VW show; specifically for those makes associated with VW. VW sponsors the event. 

99% of the Hondas are stanced on the same BBS or Rotiform wheels, with the same illest stickers on their windows. Coincidentally, so are most of the newer VW's. What are the JDM folk doing differently these days?


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> Not referring to the weekend, but the day of the show: It is a VW show; specifically for those makes associated with VW. VW sponsors the event.
> 
> 99% of the Hondas are stanced on the same BBS or Rotiform wheels, with the same illest stickers on their windows. Coincidentally, so are most of the newer VW's. *What are the JDM folk doing differently these days?*


 what is ANYONE doing differently these days? its all been done, now I dont know you, nor do I care to know you, but lets see some of your ground breaking **** that you've been working on. /thread.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

sim0nvr6 said:


> what is ANYONE doing differently these days? its all been done, now I dont know you, nor do I care to know you, but lets see some of your ground breaking **** that you've been working on. /thread.


 Check the sig. It's all there for your viewing. I did not say that what I have been doing is ground breaking, nor do I expect everyone to do anything ground-breaking. All I expect is that other JDM and Euro owners respect the rules and guidelines set for a show by the organizers, rather than saying "F you, I'm parking g my **** wherever the hell I want." It's called mutual respect. I will not park my pos Jetta at a Mercedes of JDM-only show field out of courtesy. It's not that difficult to understand that and return the same courtesy.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

I saw one japanese car inside the show field and the owner was running a booth. You worry to much about **** that doesn't matter. Go make some friends out there or something and maybe you won't worry about stupid **** like this.


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

alankitzmiller said:


> I saw one japanese car inside the show field and the owner was running a booth. You worry to much about **** that doesn't matter. Go make some friends out there or something and maybe you won't worry about stupid **** like this.


 I dont know you (kinda), but I like you. 

People care too much about what other people do. Should non-euro cars park in the show, probably not but dont be angry that we go to these shows. Keep in mind just because we dont drive or own a VW/Audi/wtf ever euro doesnt mean we want to be associated with the typical MADJDMTYTEYO kids. Hell there was plenty of room at the back of the venue to hold the handful of non-euro cars. Maybe I just dont understand why anyone would care so much about something so petty.... and no, thats not an invitation to explain. Maybe mature a bit and be glad that there is even an event such as this put on in the first place. :beer:


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

I read some of the stuff on the first page, and don't care to read the rest because of how stupid people are. what needs to be said has already been said. I am sick of reading about people crying because they lost, or crying about petty **** like this. who goes to shows for the cars? yea, it is nice to walk around and see cars you don't see all the time, but it is even better to see people that you don't really get to see. hang out with friends that you don't hang out with every week. but, based on the mentality of some of the people in here, I think it is safe to assume that those who are bitching don't have friends.


----------



## csmith0012 (May 26, 2011)

nemo1ner said:


> If you drive to a show and turned away by the staff, you shouldn't circle around the block a few times in order to sneak in when they aren't looking. The rules were posted and the other euro cars were told where they were to park. Makes you look like an inconsiderate douche.


 
Were you seriously watching people do this? Because we tryed to pull in the show with a vw bus and they had the road completely blocked off. We and the owner did not give 2 ****s, we literally said we got there too late. Its the same at every big show, you show up too late and the premium parking spots are gone. 




nemo1ner said:


> All I expect is that other JDM and Euro owners respect the rules and guidelines set for a show by the organizers, rather than saying "F you, I'm parking g my **** wherever the hell I want." It's called mutual respect. I will not park my pos Jetta at a Mercedes of JDM-only show field out of courtesy. It's not that difficult to understand that and return the same courtesy.


 
LMAO I guaran-damn-tee you that no one in their right mind was saying and or doing that. You have to remember that alot of the people that came to the show had no idea that there were designated sections for parking. _*I*_ knew where to park because I frequent this forum and saw the map that the organizers posted, but im willing to bet alot of people didnt even see it. I think you just have it out for other car makes for whatever reason, but the next time why dont you lend a hand to the staff and point them in the right direction instead of coming on here acting like all import people are from the fast and the furious. I used to be judgmental too and thought all VW owners were douche bags, until I started to come to sowo and actually met a few.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

csmith0012 said:


> Were you seriously watching people do this? Because we tryed to pull in the show with a vw bus and they had the road completely blocked off. We and the owner did not give 2 ****s, we literally said we got there too late. Its the same at every big show, you show up too late and the premium parking spots are gone.


 at least someone understands that concept. I heard some guy yelling and cussing at the people at the gate because it was 11:30 and the lot was full, so they wouldn't let him in.


----------



## dragon69185 (Dec 16, 2009)

G-Magoo said:


> People care too much about what other people do. Should non-euro cars park in the show, probably not but dont be angry that we go to these shows. Keep in mind just because we dont drive or own a VW/Audi/wtf ever euro doesnt mean we want to be associated with the typical MADJDMTYTEYO kids. Hell there was plenty of room at the back of the venue to hold the handful of non-euro cars. Maybe I just dont understand why anyone would care so much about something so petty.... and no, thats not an invitation to explain. Maybe mature a bit and be glad that there is even an event such as this put on in the first place. :beer:


 ^^^This. If you believe you are so worried about others 'ruining' your good time at a show for VW owners and *car enthusiasts*, do us a favor, and don't go. :thumbup:


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

blah blah blah all i hear is "im gay and i dont like hondas even though i am repping brotireps on my mkv" 

You guys need to get a life. If you are so worried about hondas and other types of vehicles coming to a "vw" show, then you need to keep your ass at home. It's not that big of a deal. Who cares. I'm willing to bet that at some point or even currently, the "honda" owners own/owned a volkswagen. :banghead:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

csmith0012 said:


> Were you seriously watching people do this? Because we tryed to pull in the show with a vw bus and they had the road completely blocked off. We and the owner did not give 2 ****s, we literally said we got there too late. Its the same at every big show, you show up too late and the premium parking spots are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Show me where I posted anything in this thread that compared anyone to F&F, or said that I was not a fan of (or have not owned) other makes. Or show me where I said that I did not want to see any other cars in Helen that weekend. Please feel free to post the quote below.


----------



## csmith0012 (May 26, 2011)

nemo1ner said:


> Show me where I posted anything in this thread that compared anyone to F&F, or said that I was not a fan of (or have not owned) other makes. Or show me where I said that I did not want to see any other cars in Helen that weekend. Please feel free to post the quote below.


 

It was a generalization to your "F you ill park where i want to" remark. I guess your going get all literal now.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

csmith0012 said:


> It was a generalization to your "F you ill park where i want to" remark. I guess your going get all literal now.


 If you took the time to read word for word, you would "literally" understand what I wrote, rather than needing to generalize.

I love all cars. But sometimes it is nice to have a 1 day event showcasing a specific type.


----------



## csmith0012 (May 26, 2011)

Like I said, next year you should lend a hand and help out the staff.


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

Kiddie Rose said:


> just want to take this time to thank everyone that was so cool this weekend. My S got so much love from non closed minded people :thumbup: I have had multiple vw's before this car, and still daily drive a gti. I dont view myself as an outcast, because i still have so many friends in the vw scene that still view me the same way. Thats one of the reasons why i keep coming to these shows.
> pic from the cabin
> 
> 
> ...


 I stopped reading at this post. I 100% agree and could not have said it better. If anything, seeing non euro cars that are euro inspired should make you people smile. 5 years ago JDM meant complete rice...now thanks to us they are starting to clean up their act. (kiddierose and other previous/current VAG owners excluded).


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Righteous Bucks said:


> it's the "look at me i'm cool, i'm an outcast" idea - which in the end is fail.
> 
> we need to recruit enough VAG drivers to fill up the hotels so none are left for these guys.
> 
> ...


 You are an idiot and why would you think it was funny that people threw rice at cars 

I'm sure you probably call yourself a "dubber" and drive an "emkay" too :facepalm:


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

ok bros its been over a week get the **** over it.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

The Hamburglar. said:


> ok bros its been over a week get the **** over it.


 x234433344433444


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

The Hamburglar. said:


> ok bros its been over a week get the **** over it.


 lol


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

G-Magoo said:


> I dont know you (kinda), but I like you.


 Hahaha Alan is just like us imo 

I'm gonna buy a ****ty Honda for sowo next year. Suck it nerds.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

i'd rather see a honda than all the VAG crap with colored wheels, plaid,rust, look at me I'm different kind of mods etc. 
It's little emo bitches like you that have ruined the VW scene. 
:wave:


----------



## LIFE.:R (Mar 12, 2012)

Can't we all just get along!!!!!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ewbftr


----------



## DCJodon (Oct 3, 2010)

doubleu8 said:


> 6 pages of srs bsns.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Who cares?


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

tl;dr all i know it's some typical childish nonsense


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

sim0nvr6 said:


> Hahaha Alan is just like us imo
> 
> I'm gonna buy a ****ty Honda for sowo next year. Suck it nerds.


You won't do it. 

I'll show up in a Daihatsu. Stuntin' on errbody.


----------



## E34M50 (Sep 11, 2010)

motocaddy said:


> I love the variety and different styles. I don't even look at half the VAG at SoWo, as they're just stockish cars or have weak drops and crap wheels. Most of the imports I saw this weekend had some cool elements or were pretty bad ass, so it's nice having them around.


 amen brother! I go to a VAG event to look at non-VAG cars! ...i hope no one steals my swag next year!


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

We brought the S2000 down (red ap1 on cream work equips) because we knew it would make the 14.5 hour drove down no problem. Our mk2 & mk3 though, we weren't so sure. If you're a car enthusiast and have an appreciation for European cars (which I would hope since you're attending a euro show) then what's the big deal? :thumbup:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

Road Boss said:


> They know that VAG's have the better events.


 :thumbup:


----------



## briggs rabbit (May 20, 2009)

v-tec :laugh::laugh: thats whats up with hondas.. brrrrrumbumbumbum ....... skertttttttt...tttt:facepalm:


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't hate Hondas or any brand of car for that matter as long as it's not a loud ass ricer with a cocky douche bag driver


----------



## The Dizaster Child (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm glad I read through all of this, because some **** got cleared up toward to the end there. The way I see it, and this is through fresh eyes since I've never been to SoWo... If it's a VAG show, then only VAG cars should be on the show field, plain and simple. Now, if there are JDM and domestic guys coming down to check out the show, then that should be flattering more than anything. Trust me, I've been doing GM/j-body shows for almost a decade, and the only people who were attending the shows were the people showing. We'd have loved to see the euro or JDM guys come over and walk through our lot, check out the cars and hang out. But if I'm coming to SoWo, I'm coming to see Dubs and Audis, not everything else. If I wanna see Hondas, Evos, etc., I'll go to ISO, or HIN. Just my couple of pennies, of course. 

I will say this, however. No one should be turned away due to space constraints if there are outside makes on the field. I know most people drive a long way to get there, and it'd be ****ed up to be told no while looking at some JDM car sitting there. If it's because you were late... well, that does suck, but **** happens I guess.

And finally, under NO circumstance should anyone be rude or make ****ty comments to someone about their car, or even worse, throw stuff at it. It all goes back to the stereotypical douchebags you guys mentioned earlier.

Meh, I'll see you guys next year regardless.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Heated debate, a great read


----------



## GTIzks (Jun 25, 2012)

eat drink and be merry! this will be my first year attnending


----------



## 2.slowwww (Sep 26, 2011)

so dont bring my 240z? lol too long of a drive from nebraska to georgia in a loud, very loud, car without ac. ill just bring my mkII!


----------



## funtington (Jun 20, 2011)

What about people like myself who will be driving ACROSS THE COUNTRY in a MAZDA MIATA, just to show my support for the Community as a whole? Yea your right I am stupid for wanting to hang out with other makes and models at one of the coolest shows ever. My bad.:banghead:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

funtington said:


> What about people like myself who will be driving ACROSS THE COUNTRY in a MAZDA MIATA, just to show my support for the Community as a whole? Yea your right I am stupid for wanting to hang out with other makes and models at one of the coolest shows ever. My bad.:banghead:


you're not the guy we hate bro. heh.

it's one thing to show up in a different car or daily driver b/c you don't have a dub right now or you like the euro scene, it's another to show up in a rust bucket Honda Civia Wannabe Race Car or a Subaru STI just to show off. You're not the problem, it's the guys in the japs that show up and act like a guy with a camaro on craigers back in 87, "Look at me and how cool I am, I'm a renegade and the OUTKAST"


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

and vw guys dont act like douche bags at shows? it doesn't matter what kind of car it is, its the person behind the wheel.


----------



## funtington (Jun 20, 2011)

Righteous Bucks said:


> you're not the guy we hate bro. heh.
> 
> it's one thing to show up in a different car or daily driver b/c you don't have a dub right now or you like the euro scene, it's another to show up in a rust bucket Honda Civia Wannabe Race Car or a Subaru STI just to show off. You're not the problem, it's the guys in the japs that show up and act like a guy with a camaro on craigers back in 87, "Look at me and how cool I am, I'm a renegade and the OUTKAST"


----------

